# Gothic Gowns, Sexy Costumes & Vinyl Outfits for Halloween!



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Too cute. I like the punk fairy. hehe. My husband likes just about all of them.


----------



## cEmEtArYmAn (Aug 3, 2005)

Alot of interesting costumes, will keep the site in mind if i will be in need of buying something special for a special one.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello Nurse. Hello kitty. Hello biker chick. My God, does anyone have a napkin I can borrow?


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

Now if only I could get my wife into one of those outfits Halloween would be complete. Shes the shy type.

By the way. That is not a good sight for a married man to go to.

*Passes Deathtouch a roll of papertowels.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Shadojack said:


> Now if only I could get my wife into one of those outfits Halloween would be complete. Shes the shy type.
> 
> By the way. That is not a good sight for a married man to go to.
> 
> *Passes Deathtouch a roll of papertowels.


Never mind, I don't need them any more.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Deathtouch said:


> Never mind, I don't need them any more.


LOL. TMI!!!


----------

